
JQuery File Upload Plugin Vulnerable for 8 Years and Only Hackers Knew - extraterra
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/jquery-file-upload-plugin-vulnerable-for-8-years-and-only-hackers-knew/
======
based2
[https://github.com/blueimp/jQuery-File-
Upload/commit/aeb47e5...](https://github.com/blueimp/jQuery-File-
Upload/commit/aeb47e51c67df8a504b7726595576c1c66b5dc2f)

------
blueimp
Author here - please see my comment here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18267309](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18267309)

------
ccnafr
this article contains alot of inaccuracies.

better read the akamai report instead

